# Knife Sharpening!



## TruckerMoose (Apr 18, 2020)

Good afternoon fellow preppers! (From the UK Timezone anyway) 

I'm looking for some advice on learning to sharpening knives (Bushcraft knives & everyday kitchen knives)

Could anybody point me in the direction of a good book / thread?


Many Thanks

Moose


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

I know a lot of folks will poo poo this, but it's worked well for me. If the knives are fairly new and still have somewhat of an edge on them using a tool like this






will put almost a razor edge on the blade. First use the course side and stroke the blade say 5 - 10 times in one direction, turn the tool around and do the same number of strokes in the opposite direction. Once that's done flip the tool over so the white cylinders are up and do the same . Using the same number of strokes in both directions will keep the edge on the blade as true as possible


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Real Old Man said:


> I know a lot of folks will poo poo this, but it's worked well for me. If the knives are fairly new and still have somewhat of an edge on them using a tool like this ...


Do you have that actual one? 
Wanna pick one up & wouldn't know a good one from a lame one. 
Thanks!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Where is our master sharpener, @The Tourist??????

Been absent from his hobby for a while now.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Have that one and a green one called sharpNeasy. Both work great for keeping a really sharp edge on several schrade's and Boker's


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

SOCOM42 said:


> Where is our master sharpener, @*The Tourist*??????
> 
> Been absent from his hobby for a while now.


He might be out guarding the Mall.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> Where is our master sharpener, @The Tourist??????
> 
> Been absent from his hobby for a while now.


I think he got his feelings hurt. He was a bit of a broken record in every topic posted, but the man sure knew how to sharpen a knife. And he let you know it every chance he had. :tango_face_grin:
C'mon back @The Tourist. Maybe ease up on the "I'm a biker from Wisconsin who sharpens knives" in every single thread, and just bring it up when pertinent. You're still an asset to the site.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> Have that one and a green one called sharpNeasy. Both work great for keeping a really sharp edge on several schrade's and Boker's


I have one of those, but it only seems to work well on certain knives with a really thin edge grind.
Since the bevel is fixed, you can't use it for everything. But it can refinish an edge that is thin enough and only needs a few strokes.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> Where is our master sharpener, @The Tourist??????
> 
> Been absent from his hobby for a while now.


Yeah, well just before he got butt-hurt and left, someone else was asking for sharpening advice and chico copped an attitude and claimed his knowledge was too valuable to offer for free.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have tried any number of stones and systems, . . . picked up one of these at the behest of a friend, . . .

I'll probably never look back from this.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Durable-Ki...410009?hash=item28895f3559:g:4BsAAOSwfkpd11US

If you want to get to a half whisker from razor blade sharp . . . this will do it . . . and if you are careful, . . . it will do razor sharp as well.

Easy to use, . . . simple to use . . .

May God bless
Dwight


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> Where is our master sharpener, @The Tourist??????
> 
> Been absent from his hobby for a while now.


 Maybe I have to head into town and find him.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

@hawgrider. Feel like giving a class?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

For work on good blades, I have used a Lanskey System for at least 40 years.
For my pocket knives, working knives, I have a Smiths just like the photo.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I just use the stones as taught 70 years ago.

I don't use any knives for defense, just utility work.

I have plenty of stones and compounds I used for lapping and polishing gauges and die cavities.

I have one knife blade that is lapped sharp on a optically flat glass plate.

It is for a A/O mod. 820 Microtome.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Maybe I have to head into town and find him.


Well he will be at the book store in the morning.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

dwight55 said:


> I have tried any number of stones and systems, . . . picked up one of these at the behest of a friend, . . .
> 
> I'll probably never look back from this.
> 
> ...


I've had one of those kits for 20 years now. I finally got around to learning the right way to use it, and OH BOY! That thing works!
I took a Gerber Strongarm from "sharp" to "don't look at it too long, or it'll cut ya".
I even remade the bevel entirely. I don't think the original bevel matched any of the presets of the kit, but it does now. That will make future sharpening so much easier.
The first re-bevel and sharpening took a long time, sore hands, a roll of paper towels... But I've never been able to shave with any knife I've ever sharpened by hand, and now this one can.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> Well he will be at the book store in the morning.


Maybe not Madison area is still trying to play lock down. Except to buy dope or riot and steal.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> Where is our master sharpener, @The Tourist??????
> 
> Been absent from his hobby for a while now.


I have been wondering about that. I hope he and his wife are safe and healthy. Didn't he live up by Madison somewhere?


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> I think he got his feelings hurt. He was a bit of a broken record in every topic posted, but the man sure knew how to sharpen a knife. And he let you know it every chance he had. :tango_face_grin:
> C'mon back @The Tourist. Maybe ease up on the "I'm a biker from Wisconsin who sharpens knives" in every single thread, and just bring it up when pertinent. You're still an asset to the site.


Hell, I miss the guy and would kinda like to hear him talk about that stuff right now.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> For work on good blades, I have used a Lanskey System for at least 40 years.
> For my pocket knives, working knives, I have a Smiths just like the photo.


This is me. I am angle-challenged. I used a dual side Smiths for stainless kitchen knives and a Lansky system for everything else (pocket knives, hunting knives, etc). When I was a boy, I could razor-edge a pocket knife on a small whetstone or moonstone, but my hands are not what they were back then.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

stevekozak said:


> I have been wondering about that. I hope he and his wife are safe and healthy. Didn't he live up by Madison somewhere?


Yes, Madison.
He once sent me (unsolicited) a Tops brand liner lock folding tanto that he had made as sharp as I have ever encountered on a knife.
It wasn't cheap, either. Tops is USA made, the company is owned by veterans and they specialize in blades for active duty military.
Carbon steel - no stainless crap.
The model he sent me has a MSRP of $210. Certainly more that I could ever afford.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> I think he got his feelings hurt. He was a bit of a broken record in every topic posted, but the man sure knew how to sharpen a knife. And he let you know it every chance he had. :tango_face_grin:
> C'mon back @The Tourist. Maybe ease up on the "I'm a biker from Wisconsin who sharpens knives" in every single thread, and just bring it up when pertinent. You're still an asset to the site.


That's right. Someone here upset him and he didn't feel welcome anymore.

I've spoken to him on the phone many times and he is really a great guy. I wish he was back here. Maybe I'll call him sometime and talk him in to coming back.


----------



## TruckerMoose (Apr 18, 2020)

Many Thanks to everyone that replied!!

Very much appreciated, I am looking at getting a lansky sharpening system and maybe down the line learning to use waterstones!

TruckerMoose.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> @*hawgrider*
> . Feel like giving a class?


Well Im not a pro but I've been able to keep mine sharp enough to carve truck loads of meat over the last 4 or so decades. I just use two stones a medium and a Arkansas white. Rarely do I even use the medium hardly ever. I touch up with a steel and when touch ups are iffy I hit my blades with the Arkansas white.

For those who want to use stones i'll refer you to the Bearded Butchers as Im pretty sure this is the best stone video Ive seen and these guys carve meat for a living. Enjoy-


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

KUSA said:


> That's right. Someone here upset him and he didn't feel welcome anymore.
> 
> I've spoken to him on the phone many times and he is really a great guy. I wish he was back here. Maybe I'll call him sometime and talk him in to coming back.


Don't bother Denton had finally had enough of his crap! and many others of us as well.

He was a jerk when it came to sharing information and was only posting to promote his only skill. If you're not here to share info then get the eff out Buh bye!


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

hawgrider said:


> Don't bother Denton had finally had enough of his crap! and many others of us as well.
> 
> He was a jerk when it came to sharing information and was only posting to promote his only skill. If you're not here to share info then get the eff out Buh bye!


He shared a lot with me. I've got a working system that was inspired by him. He spent hours on the phone with me.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Dittos on the V shaped thing. I used that to start and finish wiht a steel just like the gues worker showed me. As far as kitchen knives would highly recommend Victornox with the man made handles Firbrox? I have a full set and the shaprening steel. I love them to pieces Its all he buchers used around here. They are cheap..and snd sharpen easy. Last a long time. Old boy showed me a long scimitar breaking knife..he had used it dailily for 20 years to cut steaks. Still worked good enough to try to sell it to me lol. Dang old wood handle has a chip. The health goons dont like wood handles and thats why he wanted to sell it I think. 
https://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-S...=victorinox+knife+sets&qid=1591300605&sr=8-10


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

KUSA said:


> He shared a lot with me. I've got a working system that was inspired by him. He spent hours on the phone with me.


He's in my phone contact list as well.
I have interacted with him on another forum, but haven't in a while. 
I'll have to take care of that.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

KUSA said:


> He shared a lot with me. I've got a working system that was inspired by him. He spent hours on the phone with me.


Well maybe he thought you had a pretty mouth?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Well maybe he thought you had a pretty mouth?


That's so wrong... and hilarious.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> Where is our master sharpener, @The Tourist??????
> 
> Been absent from his hobby for a while now.


He musta went into his hot headed biker mode and dropped some F bombs and got kicked. Just guessing. Know the Jack Booted thug dont put up with much potty mouth talk.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Why not a diamond steel for the hard kraut and brittle knives and a regular steel for the good knives made by Yummpin Yimminies in Sweden..er make thet Switzerland. They also make good Swiss Army knives if anybody is in that?
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B006YBY8V6?tag=chewtheworld02-20


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> That's so wrong... and hilarious.


I was hearing banjos coming from down by the holler.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

hawgrider said:


> Well maybe he thought you had a pretty mouth?


Well, actually I do. You jealous?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> Where is our master sharpener, @The Tourist??????
> 
> Been absent from his hobby for a while now.


The mistake was my own, I'm afraid. I was under the impression that my "services" were no longer needed or wanted here. I'm still polishing, albeit, I am trying to retire. When you turn 70 you get to the gym a tad later and use sweetener in your coffee! I'm always around, my little burg of Sun Prairie needs the incoming traffic! Thank you for the heads up!--The Tourist


----------

